# Frame recommendation - longer 4x, DJ, Bike Park style



## vetprowanab (Apr 7, 2010)

So over the weekend there was a XL Yeti 4X on Ebay that I missed. probably would have been the perfect frameset for chasing my kids at the BMX track and still having fun at the bike park, dirt jumps and slope style courses. 

I've seen a few other bikes llike the long Yeti 4X and Intense Tazer VP and Banshee, but is there anything longer like with a 24" top tube or so? Maybe I'm over thinking this and a 23" top tube would be ok. I know the Yeti's get a longer top tube because they really kick the seat tube back. haven't seen a Blur 4X in a long time either. 

They make the hardtail frames (Yeti DJ) with a 24" top tube but I'd really like a full suspension design. 

Any ideas? Thank you


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Stripes said:


> ...I'm 38 years old...


don't use that as an excuse, it's a pretty weak one at best...


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Full Squish 4x bikes are not all that common, since it's a smaller interest versus things like DJs. Some real slick ones I like to drool over though are the 4x bikes from Superco and Staats, both BMX companies. Also the Atomlab Trailking SS has major dirty thoughts factor for me. I used to have a Brodie fully 4x so they are worth looking at. Not sure on any TT lengths though. DMR, Identiti, Mountain Cycle all make 4x frames but don't know about full suspension.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Check out this thread. I have a Mob and a Killswitch and the top tube sizing is very different when you actually compare cockpit or "reach"....

Killswitch update


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll be 49 in 11 days. I ride a Transition Bank and a Transition ToP (Bank is geared, ToP is single speed). You don't need a FS.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Had a similar dilemma. Decided on a Transition Double. I have a long, which fits me well at 6'1". I like twisty-tech trails, and the Double easily gets the job done. With most bikes I'm on the brakes, but this one seems to handle better. Could be the stronger build, I can feel lighter bikes trying not to break when I ride'em!


----------



## XNiner (Dec 20, 2011)

i have an Azonic Dirt Dingo Pro XL, am 6'3" and it fits well.


----------



## bikebike69 (Sep 27, 2006)

What top tube length ctc is the Dingo? My son is over 6ft and looking at a dj. Can't seem to find any info on the Dingo geo.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

*Subscribing...*

I'm also in the market for a DJ/Pump Track frame. I was really close to ordering a hardtail from the UK but I decided to take a pass. I'm still looking and planning so I'm interested in what recommendations are made here.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bikebike69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Just got this info on the Dingo
Ctc top tube Pro is 21.8"
Ctc top tube XL is 22.8"


----------



## JFD27 (Aug 11, 2012)

what if I already have a full suspension mtb bike. what are some thing I can do to make it more into a dj bike?


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

pivot m4x

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------

